# comparision between Lescure whipping Cream and Elle and vire whipping cream



## passione (Apr 25, 2012)

Based on the professional work experience of individual chef comparision between lecure whipping cream and elle and vire whipping cream based on taste,stability, product finish.which delivers a better product


----------

